# jfreechart x Achse formatieren



## drob (7. September 2007)

Moin moin,

ich versuche gerade meine Charts zu verschönern,
die Skalierung auf der X-Achse habe ich schon mit einem DateAxis()-Object angepasst, 
jedoch weiss ich beim besten Willen nicht,

Wie ich z.B. die Skalierung immer genau auf 0 Uhr der Tage fixieren kann.

Habe das Gefühl die rechten Vokabeln nicht zu finden,
sonst würde mir die Suche im Web auch sicher schon die Antwort geben.

;-) um was zu finden, muss man schon wissen wie es heißt ;-)


----------



## zeja (7. September 2007)

Mach doch mal ne Zeichnung wie dus meinst und stell sie hier rein 

Ist denn bei den Beispielen nicht dass dabei was du suchst?


----------



## drob (8. September 2007)

ok ... ich versuche es einfach nochmal verbal ...

mit Skalierung kann aber jeder was anfangen 
(viele kleine Striche auf der Achse, denen ein Wert zugeordnet ist)

und mein Problem ist das, 
wenn ich z.B. 48h als 2 tage darstellen möchte, diese Skalierung festlegen möchte.

bisher wird diese Willkürlich gesetzt, was zur folge hat, 
dass wenn ich z.b. nur dd.MM.yyyy anzeigen lassen möchte die tage mehrfach vorhanden sind...
oder ich die Woche des Jahres an der X-Achse stehen haben will ...

;-) ok hier eine Grafik


----------



## drob (9. September 2007)

ok ... 
meine Zwischenergebnisse sind die folgenden 

```
XYPlot plot = (XYPlot) chart.getPlot();
        Axis axis = (Axis) plot.getRangeAxis();
        
        DateAxis daxis = new DateAxis();
        DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("d-MMM-yyyy");
        DateTickUnit unit = new DateTickUnit(DateTickUnit.DAY, 7, formatter);
        
        daxis.setTickUnit(unit);
        daxis.setTickMarkPosition(DateTickMarkPosition.START);
        plot.setDomainAxis(daxis);
```

jedoch ... habe ich nun keinen plan wie ich die Markierung an den Beginn der Woche setzen kann...


----------



## zeja (9. September 2007)

Hmm mit daxis.setMinimumDate() und setAutoRange(false) ?


----------

